# How Long Till Shrimplets Mature?



## ravensgate (May 24, 2012)

Lots of things, food, temp, etc can be a factor in growth. For neos typically anywhere from 3-4 months to be breeding size depending on those other factors and that's just my experience, others have them grow faster or slower. Bee pollen is great baby food but something like Ebiken EI or Bioplus might help a little more. When they are wee babes they tend to stick with biofilm so it's hard to get them to eat anything not powdered. The higher then temps the faster the growth but also the shorter the lifespan, generally speaking. I feed Earthworm powder when I have babies once a week just to give them an extra boost in protein. Something like Mosura Excel is good for protein and growth rate as well. I keep my neos at about 76-78 degrees.


----------



## I<3<*))))>< (Jun 10, 2013)

Thanks for the reply ravensgate!

My temp is perfect then, yay. I was looking into a few of the Moscura items, but there are so many I get overwhelmed. I'll try and sit down and understand them a bit better... which I need, which I don't ect ect.

So 3-4 months till maturity... how old would you guess they are now?

I think I'm starting to like my inverts more than my fish.... just don't tell the fish that, lol


----------



## ravensgate (May 24, 2012)

At 1/3-1/2" probably a month. Message me your addy and I can hook you up with some stuff Might be Saturday or Monday before I can get it out but yeah, message me


----------



## aluka (Feb 2, 2013)

I<3<*))))>< said:


> Thanks for the reply ravensgate!
> 
> My temp is perfect then, yay. I was looking into a few of the Moscura items, but there are so many I get overwhelmed. I'll try and sit down and understand them a bit better... which I need, which I don't ect ect.
> 
> ...


I have totally been eyeing my betta tank and thinking how great they would look as nano shrimp tanks.


----------



## ravensgate (May 24, 2012)

aluka said:


> I have totally been eyeing my betta tank and thinking how great they would look as nano shrimp tanks.



I keep waiting on my betta to die of old age so I can put another shrimp tank there. LOL


----------



## I<3<*))))>< (Jun 10, 2013)

ravensgate said:


> At 1/3-1/2" probably a month. Message me your addy and I can hook you up with some stuff Might be Saturday or Monday before I can get it out but yeah, message me


For real? Ahhhh, you're an angel.. thanks so much! PM'd, I really appreicate the thought. - snugs-



I'm thinking this may just stay a shrimp tank, lol. I love my betta but these guys are so fun to watch. I also posted this in my tank journal, but here is a quick vid I took of them before lights out.

I do have alage on the glass. Dunno what kind, but hard... my scrubber wouldn't take it off. When it was just the betta tank it got a lil neglected since I've been messing with my Flora so much lately. Trying to get it where I like it.. and then let it grow.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0dn_IrX-cS4&feature=youtu.be


----------



## aluka (Feb 2, 2013)

ravensgate said:


> I keep waiting on my betta to die of old age so I can put another shrimp tank there. LOL


Lol, same here, I have 7 bettas still =<


----------

